# Kitchen GFI outlets drives me BANANAS! :D



## _sharp_ (Jan 24, 2013)

realelectrician said:


> You didn't need to install 6 GFIs all you needed was 2. You can GFI protect outlets downstream off a GFI. But you are a painter:laughing:


I did not install them!  I bought a condo that they build in 2010 and it all had that already installed,we just moved in and I was trying to find out what was wrong with those 2 non working outlets out of six (read the thread from the beginning,if you wanna just jump in haha).who knows maybe its a different codes here in this cuban community city )


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

realelectrician said:


> Regardless he wouldn't have to run 3 circuits I seriously doubt he has a 40 foot counter per your example.


Yes he would. I admit that my example is ludicrous, but so are some code requirements at times. :thumbsup:


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

realelectrician said:


> You didn't need to install 6 GFIs all you needed was 2. You can GFI protect outlets downstream off a GFI. But you are a painter:laughing:


I thought all outlets in a kitchen/bathroom have to be GCFI now, and you are not allowed to use the first one to protect the down stream feed


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Anderson said:


> I thought all outlets in a kitchen/bathroom have to be GCFI now, and you are not allowed to use the first one to protect the down stream feed


 You thought wrong then.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

Hear I go thinking again but dosnt the code say that GFCI protection is required ON all receptacles that serve kitchen countertops.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Any outlet downstream of a properly wired GFCI is protected in exactly the same way as the GFCI outlet itself. For that matter, the entire circuit can be protected by a GFCI breaker in the service panel.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Anderson said:


> Hear I go thinking again but dosnt the code say that GFCI protection is required ON all receptacles that serve kitchen countertops.


GFCI ---protection--- is required. Not a GFCI. You can also use a GFCI breaker or a dead-front GFCI device located anywhere that's accessible.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

Ok thanks for clarifying for me,


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

I can remember doing service calls for a non working outlet show up and reset the GFCI in the







upstairs bath room, garage or porch and presto it's fixed


----------



## panky1720 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Meanwhile, back at the ranch*

:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Your problem lies in either the non working receptacle and/or it's connection, or the other end of the single cable feeding that receptacle. 
All you have to do now, is find the other end.


----------

